# Deer Lottery



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Deer **Inquiry unavailable while lottery is in process

Won't be long until we find out the results!


----------



## BisManDan (Oct 17, 2006)

Lottery results are in....

I got nothing!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's going to be a busy year. Cow elk, muley buck, muzzleloader, this should be a good fall. I'll scout with a bow in my hand.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

2G1 buck!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

i'll have doe fever this year


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

2B Buck!! Woo Hoo!! Maybe they wont deploy me again, and i will actually get to hunt this year.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

2K2 scored!

life is good....silver bullet time!


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

I received a buck tag in 2G2. Two years in a row! I didn't get a buck last year (two does, though), so I'll give it a try again this year. Good luck to you all.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

2H Buck, 2 years in a row for the first time!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

2F2 Buck and my ML buck


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

4c muley buck tag


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

got my rifle buck along with my dad but filled my muzzeloder app out with my short name and not full name and lost all my preference points :******: but still drew a doe so can try and fill that :beer:

good luck to all :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Buck in 2K2. Since I started deer hunting again in 99 its been every other year buck, doe, buck, doe, etc. Random drawing huh? :roll:


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya that drawing is random my buddy is going on 6 years in a row WITH a buck tag.. that might just b the unit but i am happy that im hunting in that unit now

o ya plainsman good luck with your elk tag hopefully u can fill your tag :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> o ya plainsman good luck with your elk tag hopefully u can fill your tag


Thank you. At my age I figured what's the chances of ever drawing a bull, so I applied for a cow and got it the first year. I'll have to take an armory with me. First day out I will carry a longbow, but a backup single shot 45/70. If they spooky I may switch to the compound, and if they are real spooky the old 300 mag comes out. I need to call the game and fish and make sure it's ok to carry a bow and rifle, but I can't find anything that says I can't.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

2G buck.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'l be with Plainsman chasing a muly buck in the badlands. 

huntin1


----------



## ndsuhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

whats up with the preference points at the bottom. When I look at it top line says my points for the 2010 rifle. Bottome line says preference points for the 2009 muzzleloader?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Buck tag 2 years running for me...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No rifle buck (2 years in a row now), no muzzleloader..........again. Its also not showing my points anymore for muzzleloader (but shows my 2 rifle points), has me a bit concerned as I should have EIGHT of the bastards right now!

If I didnt bowhunt, id REALLY be ticked right now.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> No rifle buck (2 years in a row now), no muzzleloader..........again. Its also not showing my points anymore for muzzleloader (but shows my 2 rifle points), has me a bit concerned as I should have EIGHT of the bastards right now!
> 
> If I didnt bowhunt, id REALLY be ticked right now.


You're saying you have not drawn a muzzy tag in 9 years? I find that hard to believe. You may want to contact G&F about that. I thought there draw stats showed 100% after 6 points.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No, next year will be year nine. I should have 8 points after this drawing, right now their showing me as having zero. :-?

And I have contacted them. Alot of good that did.

What I want to know is, not how many guys apply for it, but how many actual names go into the proverbial "hat". I know lots of guys with 5 years worth of points. 50 guys with 5 years worth of points is over 3000 names in the pot.

Their draw stats are worthless. The last 5 years have shown a HUGE jump in the number of applicants. Didnt the number jump over 1000 new applicants between I think 2005 and 2006? Theres ALOT of guys after a very small pool of tags. Especially when you start figuring how many of those guys have points.

Ill probably get drawn the year after a huge winterkill. :-?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Buck for 2I. This will be my 2nd year in a row. Otherwise it's pretty much been every other for me.

Congrates Plainsmain on all the tags, and have fun with the elk!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Maverick. I was running like some of the other guys and getting a buck tag every other year. Then I hit a bad run and couldn't get a tag. I had four points for a buck with rifle and five points for a buck with muzzle loader. 
A few years back they had two cow elk license left over. I figured chances were good for getting a cow tag. This year I think they gave out a lot of tags surrounding TR National Park. Being retired I think I will go three days early and shoot some prairie dogs and scout.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have drawn another muley buck! I didnt get the Paunsagaunt muley tag but that will take many years to get one. And after getting the shaft on my MT combo tag, the ND muley makes up for it. Nothing better then hunting the areas where my dad and grandfather grew up hunting. Here comes another 2 weeks of vacation!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was successful for a buck in 3A2, finally after 2 doe hunting years in a row !!! My wife and youngest son got buck tags fo that unit also, my oldest son got a doe tag this year but he now has 3 preference points !!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> No, next year will be year nine. I should have 8 points after this drawing, right now their showing me as having zero. :-?
> 
> And I have contacted them. Alot of good that did.
> 
> ...


I've put in for a ML buck the last couple years (no joy) and only show I have 1 point accrued...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > No, next year will be year nine. I should have 8 points after this drawing, right now their showing me as having zero. :-?
> ...


I'll guarantee you've missed a year, and If you haven't then I would have gone about making sure you receive your preference points a long time ago, not just brushed it off "oh well type of deal", if you go & visit with them as soon as you notice something like this it can be fixed, I think a lot of guys that say their preference points aren't correct made a mistake along the way--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


I have missed a year (of which I was exempt from anyway being on active duty), and your allowed one miss and you can keep your points, two years and they go by by.

They had my points right before the drawing, but since the drawing, their showing me as having zero. Im hoping, they just havent updated the system yet for muzzy. Or maybe, they have the "unsuccessful" wrong and ill get a suprise muzzy tag in the mail! :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope, didn't miss a year. Two no joys and only showing 1 point...


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

same here maybe thats what happened cause i had 3 points and says i only have one now


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

2D buck tag and three preference points for muzzleloader buck.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I have had good luck since i started deer hunting.

2004 and 2005 i drew buck tags. 2006 and 2007 i did not hunt. 2008 and 2009 i drew buck tags as well. I keep waiting to get a doe but is not happened yet. a doe tag would not be all that bad, they are a little easier to find.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just got my muzzy refund.

11,846 applicants. 2,714 tags.

What I want to know, how many applicants had multiple points? Just how big was the pot?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

If you want to hunt deer with your muzzleloader, you can buy the tag over the counter here in MN.

C'mon over Bareback, I won't hold it against you for being a NR.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> If you want to hunt deer with your muzzleloader, you can buy the tag over the counter here in MN.
> 
> C'mon over Bareback, I won't hold it against you for being a NR.


Is that for a special season though? Or the regular gun season?

I can shoot it during the regular gun season here. But we have a special muzzy only season after rifle season.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a special muzzy season in MN also. It takes place after the regular firearm season (late Nov-early Dec). NR tags are around $150 I think, maybe $180.

Another option for a muzzy hunt would be black bears. Sep 1 through mid Oct. You draw a tag, you choose weapon. NR tags are around $200.

MN has a reputation for not producing big bears or a low success rate (around 25-33%). Problem is there of enough [email protected]@ in MN who either don't know what they are doing, or shoot the first bear that comes in.

Truth is, if you know what you are doing, the hunting is great. My buddy and I always get our bears. Most of mine have been over 250#.

Something to think about bareback. And just think, nobody will hold it against you for being a NR. Heck, maybe I'll invite you to the group.................


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Just got my muzzy refund.
> 
> 11,846 applicants. 2,714 tags.
> 
> What I want to know, how many applicants had multiple points? Just how big was the pot?


The odds aren't much better for Muley Buck and Antelope. I wish they would require at least 2 points to draw Muzzy, Muley, and Antelope tags. 
It should not take 6 to ten years to draw a resident tag. I know three people that pulled tags with zero or one point this year.

I also wish ND G&F would quit pimping out our antelope and mule deer to the NR archery crowd. The success rates are certainly higher now with modern archery equipment than the were 20 years ago.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been hunting whitetails in unit 2B since I was 14. I turned 44 this year, and knock on wood, have never been turned down. When we were kids my dad made us get doe tags for the meat untill we were 18. I have succesfully drawn a buck tag ever since. Now my 2 sons 20 and 15 have been succesfull on buck tags every year. I sent in for muzzle loader this year for the first time and scored that also! Hope I don't jinx it my writing this.

Also, as far as prefrence points, I had a freind tell me if you get turned down for buck and recieve a prefrence point, you lose it if you get an extra doe tag. Is this true? He has been turned down 4 years for buck, and reaplied for extra doe tag. He did some checking and has zero prefrence points.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ndm said:


> I also wish ND G&F would quit pimping out our antelope and mule deer to the NR archery crowd. The success rates are certainly higher now with modern archery equipment than the were 20 years ago.


I hear ya. But the G&F is usually 5-10 years behind on "catching up" and re-evaluating as technology progresses.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I drew a buck tag for 3B1 and didn't even know it. I checked the web and could have sworn it said antlerless, but when it came in the mail it was antlered. I've only been hunting up here for two years, so getting a buck tag is pretty good. I put in for the second doe tag last year and got it, so I don't think I had any points.

I put in for a muzzy tag but didn't get it so I checked and I have one point there. I'm gonna use my .45 Tennesee Flintlock anyway and I'll be scoutin' with a longbow in my hand.

Good luck all!


----------

